# No Setup- JUST CUBES



## NataliaRJiva (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been spoiled recently, not to sound like a snob but no setup for me. I've been testing my coffee cubes for months and all of the work has made me lazy for the long preparations that some of my machines.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you considered whether making them spherical might improve the taste?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

You could prank someone by switching them for beef stock cubes, teehee.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Monkey_Devil said:


> Have you considered whether making them spherical might improve the taste?


Would certainly make them easier to insert


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd be interested in a coffee/beef stock hybrid cube.

All the punch of Beef with all the delights off coffee.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Would certainly make them easier to insert


Everything you say is sexual lol.

But you could be onto something. The thin inner lining of the rectal cavity may absorb the caffeine quicker than the oral membranes.....


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sexual?

Err...speak for yourself


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Was it not you who put up a butt plug as a tamper?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

A butt plug is one thing, a coffee suppository quite another.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> A butt plug is one thing, a coffee suppository quite another.


Perhaps it is a way of getting that much desired Kopi Luwak tang without being cruel to animals...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ingenious!

Shove some coffee up your arse, then hoik it out and make a brew. Anyone know any civet-loving coffee shop proprietors who might consider serving it?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm beating you all to it....I've just shoved a kilo of machamarca up my bum, gonna make some fine profit!


----------

